# 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden



## L0b012 (9. Februar 2015)

*2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

Hi Leute,


habe ein kleines / großes Problem undzwar muss ich 2 getrennte Netze (wegen 2 Internetanschlüssen) untereinander verbinden, da mit gemeinsamen Daten gearbeitet wird.

Hier mal das, was vorhanden ist:

Netzwerk 1 -> 10.0.0.0er Adressen

Internetrounter1
mehrere Clients, Drucker, etc.
Fileserver 1 -> 10.0.0.250
Daten/Programmserver

Netzwerk 2 -> 10.0.1.0er Adressen

Internetrouter 2
mehrere Clients, Drucker, etc.
Fileserver 2 -> 10.0.1.250
einige Kameras

Dann gibt es noch einen Ubuntu 12.04.4 Server, der als "Proxyserver" / Verbindung fungiert (hiervon hab ich leider absolut keine Ahnung, der wird aber benötigt, da hiermit die Kameras verwaltet werden. Dieser hat zwei Netzwerkadressen:
10.0.0.240
10.0.1.254


Das Problem ist, das nun Daten vom Fileserver 1 im zweiten Netzwerk aufgegriffen werden müssen und Daten aus Fileserver 2 im ersten Netz.

Wie kann man das denn am Besten lösen?
Die perfekte Lösung wäre, wenn man die Daten vom Fileserver 2 in den Fileserver 1 integrieren kann und aus beiden Netzen auf den dann einzigen Fileserver zugreifen kann.
Das war auch mal angedacht, allerdings bekam ich das nicht hin (hatte dem Fileserver 2 Netzwerkkarten eingebaut und versucht von beiden Netzen aus zuzugreifen).

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Vorschlag wie sich das lösen lässt?

Wäre sehr sehr wichtig


Gruß
Markus


----------



## freezy94 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*



L0b012 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> 
> habe ein kleines / großes Problem undzwar muss ich 2 getrennte Netze (wegen 2 Internetanschlüssen) untereinander verbinden, da mit gemeinsamen Daten gearbeitet wird.
> ...



Darf ich fragen wofür das Ganze von Nöten ist?
Gerade im gewerblichen Einsatz ist persönliche Beratung über Vor- sowie Nachteile eines der wichtigsten Dinge überhaupt.


----------



## padme (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

Hallo. So was löst man, in dem man Routen setzt. Gibt es Router, Firewalls etc. bei euch in denen man statische Routen setzen kann? 
Man kann zur Not auch in jedem PC einzeln eine Route setzen...oder die ganz billige aber auch die nicht perfekte variante, jedem PC 2 ip Adressen zuweisen, wovon ich aber im produktiven Umfeld abraten würde.


----------



## Darkiii (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

so einfach ist dies nicht zu lösen.
Möglichkeit 1:
Wie ich deinen Post verstanden habe, hast du jeweils pro Netzwerk eine Internetleitung mit eigenem Router. Wenn dies so ist, brauchst du ein drittes Netz, in dem beide Router extra noch mal drin verbunden sind und musst dann an den Routern statische routen fürs jeweils andere Netz eintragen. 

Möglichkeit 2: 
Da der Ubuntu Server in beiden Netzen ist, kannst du diesen als Router verwenden (muss konfiguriert werden). Dann musst du allerdings noch an allen Client PCs den Standardgateway auf den normalen Internetroutern belassen und zusätzlich auf jeden PC eine statische Route fürs andere 10er Netz über next Hop Ubuntu Server (IP) eintragen.

kannst mir gerne ne PM schreiben, wenn du noch mehr details wissen willst, bzw. fragen hast.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

Wäre es denn nicht am einfachsten, die Subnetzmaske der betroffenen Geräte "aufzubohren", dass sie sich untereinander finden, dagegen die Subnetz der Internet-Router so zu belassen, dass sie nur Pakete an die "eigenen" Geräte senden kann?

Router: 255.255.255.0
Rest: 255.255.252.0

o.ä.


----------



## Darkiii (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

könnte auch funktionieren, allerdings wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, wie die Netzwerke aufgebaut sind, ob zum Beispiel alle PCs/Server direkt an den jeweiligen Router hängen, oder ob zum Beispiel noch ein Switch dazwischen hängt. 
Weiters wäre es auch noch interessant, warum 2 Internetleitungen benötigt werden, um das Ganze vielleicht dann doch besser lösen zu können.

EDIT: 

Möglicherweiße will der Autor ja beide Netze Clientmäßig trennen, und nur Zugang zum Server jeweils vom andern Netz. Auch das ginge einfacher (Thema VLANs)
Wir benötigen also mehr Infos zum warum und wieso um hier Empfehlungen geben zu können,


----------



## nfsgame (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

Sind ja beides Klasse A-Netze, daher ist der Hinweis auf Subnetting vielleicht nicht der schlechteste .


----------



## L0b012 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

Hiho,

also grundlegend:

Es geht um ein Firmennetzwerk
2 Internetanschlüsse sind notwendig, da es eine 1000er und eine 2000er Leitung sind und eine Leitung jeweils für alle zu wenig wäre
Aufgrund der Kameras würde ich ungern etwas an den Subnetmasks ändern
Es ist jeweils der Router mit einem Switch verbunden und dann sind in den Netzwerken selbst auch noch mehrere Switche verbunden

Früher war es wohl mal so, dass nur 1 Fileserver existierte, der lief auch unter Ubuntu, allerdings wurde der noch vor meiner Zeit ausgetauscht gegen 2 getrennte Fileserver. Danach wurde aber festgestellt, dass doch noch Zugriff auf den jeweilig anderen Fileserver gebraucht wird.

Ich habe jetzt im Netz 1 mit "route add 10.0.1.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.0.0.240 -p" und im Netz 2 mit "route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 10.0.1.254 -p"
den Erfolg erzielt, das ich schonmal die IP Adresse des anderen Netzwerks auf dem Ubuntu"Router" erreichen kann.
Also vom 10.0.0.0er Netz ist die 10.0.1.254 pingbar und voom 10.0.1.0er Netz ist die 10.0.0.240 pingbar

Auf diesem dem Ubuntu"Router" sind folgende Routen eigetragen:

IP-Adresse eth1 10.0.1.254
IP-Adresse eth0 10.0.0.240

Ziel default Router alice.MKTRANS Genmask 0.0.0.0 Flags UG Metric 100 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface eth0
Ziel 10.0.0.0 Router * Genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface eth0
Ziel 10.0.1.0 Router * Genmask 255.255.255.0 Flags U Metric 0 Ref 0 Use 0 Iface eth1


Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie ich nun weiter komme als nur vom jeweiligen Netz zum Ubuntu"Router"?

Ich denke weit / viel kann es nichtmehr sein.
Habe nur echt absolut keine Ahnung von Ubuntu -.-

Ich denke ja, dass ich dort noch sagen muss alles was von 10.0.1.0 kommt geht weiter über die 10.0.0.240 ins 10.0.0.0er Netz und umgedreht alles was von 10.0.0.0 kommt geht weiter über die 10.0.1.254 ins 10.0.1.0er Netz


----------



## Darkiii (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: 2 Netzwerke mit unterschiedlichen IP´s verbinden*

hast du am Ubuntu IP forwarding schon aktiviert?
normalerweiße sollte er dann die Pakete die er bekommt automatisch ohne statische routenenträge weiterleiten, denn direkt angeschlossene netze werden von routern automatisch erkannt.

hier der nötige Befehl:
sudo sysctl -w net/ipv4/ip_forward=1

EDIT:
zusätzlich würde ich an den Client PCs nicht das ganze Netz routen sondern NUR die IP Adresse des anderen Fileservers eintragen, dann sind die Clients beider Netze getrennt. also für Netz 1 dann als Beispiel: "route add 10.0.1.250 mask 255.255.255.255 10.0.0.240 -p" (Sicherheitstechnisch besser)


----------

